# Home Cubing Competition



## CoderGuru (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi All!

Im am planning a cubing competition, which will have the scrambles released at 30.11.21 at 6pm British Time, and will end at 1.12.21 at 6pm British time.

Here is the form:









Cubing Competition


Info Form




forms.gle





Thanks!


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm in


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Nov 28, 2021)

Hell yeah I’ll compete in everything


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 28, 2021)

im in lesgoo


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 28, 2021)

can you check if you have got my response? since I have net issues here I am not sure if it is submitted or not.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm in. Thanks for this


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 28, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> can you check if you have got my response? since I have net issues here I am not sure if it is submitted or not.


Yep - I've got it


----------



## CFOP INC (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm in.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 29, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Yep - I've got it


thank you


----------



## Garf (Nov 29, 2021)

Signed up for all.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 29, 2021)

Bring it on.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 29, 2021)

Thanks guys! 12 people so far


----------



## GooseCuber (Nov 29, 2021)

Make that 13.

AKA I'm in as well.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## xxnc (Nov 29, 2021)

me to


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 29, 2021)

Got 16 People now!


----------



## xxnc (Nov 29, 2021)

will it be on zoom/google classrom
and how can i ask u questions?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 30, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Got 16 People now!


That's great!


xxnc said:


> will it be on zoom/google classrom
> and how can i ask u questions?


I think it will be google forms or something. I'm not entirely sure though.


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Nov 30, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 30, 2021)

Posted the Scrambles a Little Early :

Here you go!:









Home Cubing Competition Submissions


Only submit your time if you did that event.




forms.gle


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Nov 30, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Posted the Scrambles a Little Early :
> 
> Here you go!:
> 
> ...


I don't think there's an option to write your username.


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 30, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I don't think there's an option to write your username.


Sorry! Will Fix that now


----------



## CoderGuru (Nov 30, 2021)

Done!


----------



## ProStar (Nov 30, 2021)

y you Europeans always gotta make us Americans put your messages about times/dates/temperatures through like 17 translators so we can get it into something we understand? You're almost as bad as the Australians and wether

/j


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 30, 2021)

ProStar said:


> y you Europeans always gotta make us Americans put your messages about times/dates/temperatures through like 17 translators so we can get it into something we understand? You're almost as bad as the Australians and wether
> 
> /j


At least they can make a couple sentences without twelve grammatical errors.

Edit: I just counted, it's actually nine.


----------



## GooseCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

That was fun.
Especially the pyraminx.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Okay I'm done. I submitted my results.


----------



## NinjaDax2011 (Dec 1, 2021)

CoderGuru said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Im am planning a cubing competition, which will have the scrambles released at 30.11.21 at 6pm British Time, and will end at 1.12.21 at 6pm British time.
> 
> ...





CoderGuru said:


> Posted the Scrambles a Little Early :
> 
> Here you go!:
> 
> ...


I just saw this post. We are in Houston Texas and my 10 year old son is really good cubing and wants to enter a competition. What are the rules for this event? How does it work? Thanks


----------



## GooseCuber (Dec 1, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 You said your gonna do a December comp as well right?


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 1, 2021)

GooseCuber said:


> Ultimatecuber0814 You said your gonna do a December comp as well right?


Yes. I will post the thread on thursday, which is tomorrow.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 1, 2021)

I didnt compete in 4x4 because i havent practiced for ages and i dont care about it as much as other things but i submitted my times for the others


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 1, 2021)

NinjaDax2011 said:


> I just saw this post. We are in Houston Texas and my 10 year old son is really good cubing and wants to enter a competition. What are the rules for this event? How does it work? Thanks


Just sign up in the first form, then use the scrambles in the second form, where you submit your results. Thanks


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 1, 2021)

Also, the results may be delayed until tomorrow as im a bit busy with something. Sorry!


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 1, 2021)

Once again, I forget.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

cirno said:


> Once again, I forget.


You still got time though.


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 1, 2021)

Rlly?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

cirno said:


> Rlly?


yes


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 1, 2021)

I give up, my solves were resets and it's just a bad day for me


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 1, 2021)

First I got a bit injured at school, then this, then I stubbed my toe really hard like an idiot and it bled.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> At least they can make a couple sentences without twelve grammatical errors.
> 
> Edit: I just counted, it's actually nine.



Wait, you mean some people can get decent grammar without Grammarly?

Edit: this is getting off-topic, so this is my last post


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 2, 2021)

Sorry Again! Due to unforeseen circumstances I've had something else come up. Results will be out tomorrow or this late evening. You can still submit your time. Sorry and Thanks


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 2, 2021)

I won't post the results yet as I only have 9 submissions and 15+ entries. Hopefully I can get at least 12 submissions


----------



## CubeRed (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh no, sorry I forgot. I will post results in today.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 3, 2021)

I still don't have enough submissions - I'll wait a bit for people to catch up


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 3, 2021)

I signed up for 3x3 and 2x2


----------



## BadSpeedCuber (Dec 3, 2021)

BadSpeedCuber said:


> I signed up for 3x3 and 2x2


will post results soon
edit: posted, although bad times


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 9, 2021)

Are the results out yet? It's been a long time.


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 9, 2021)

Sorry All! I thought that I had already posted them.

Well Here they Are:

3x3:
@Kiwi_Cuber : 8.96
@Skewb_Cube : 9.18
@Meisime : 13.56

2x2:
@Kiwi_Cuber : 2.03
@Triangles_are_cubers : 3.94
@cuberswoop : 5.04

4x4:
@Kiwi_Cuber : 39.84
@Skewb_Cube : 49.99
@Meisime : 58.11

Pyraminx:
@Kiwi_Cuber : 3.46
@Triangles_are_cubers : 5.73
@GooseCuber : 6.96


----------



## Kiwi_Cuber (Dec 10, 2021)

Wow looks like I dominated the competition haha


----------

